# Removing popcorn ceiling



## KevinPh (May 25, 2012)

I used a palm sander to grind it down to as low as I could, then filled the rest in with plaster to smooth it out. The popcorn was almost an inch long, but now the wall is as smooth as drywall. Once painted, you cannot tell that it used to be a popcorn ceiling.


----------



## Maintenance 6 (Feb 26, 2008)

KevinPh said:


> I used a palm sander to grind it down to as low as I could, then filled the rest in with plaster to smooth it out. The popcorn was almost an inch long, but now the wall is as smooth as drywall. Once painted, you cannot tell that it used to be a popcorn ceiling.


And you had it tested for asbestos content before you started..... right?


----------



## KevinPh (May 25, 2012)

Never heard of asbestos in drywall compound. 

But I found this on the net:

_Note: Asbestos was used in some sprayed coatings for ceilings from 1935-1978 and can cause Mesothelioma & Asbestosis_

My ceiling was done in the 1980's, so hopefully it did not have asbestos. I wore a mask anyway because of the dust and turned off the HVAC so it wouldn't spread through the house. The room was also sealed off. Whether it has asbestos or not, you would still take the same safety measures so that you are not inhaling the drywall dust.


----------



## chrisBC (Dec 28, 2010)

Yes, asbestos was used in drywall compound until some point in the 1980's.

It probably won't come off very easily because it's been painted. I'd give it a good scrape, but wouldn't spend too long on it if just not working.

Just do a filler coat of mud, sand and then skim coat another coat on top of this, hopefully you can achieve a nice flat ceiling with these two coats.


----------



## Maintenance 6 (Feb 26, 2008)

Yep. Abated a 160 apartments because of asbestos in the compound.


----------



## Toilet Bowl (May 18, 2012)

I considered doing it for my basement but it seems like A LOT of work, it will kill especially if you have to stand on a ladder


----------



## mae-ling (Dec 9, 2011)

I have used a paint scraper and scaped the entire ceiling, then you can skim coat or do another texture, Yep it is a lot of work.


----------



## tuchodi (Oct 24, 2009)

I just did my ceiling in the kitchen and dinning room and it had been painted before so same as you nothing would soften it so I could scrape it off so I used my 6" orbital sander with 80 grit paper and removed all the stipple. It is very dusty but looks great. I just had to do a few spots with drywall mud to smoothen it but it turned out looking good.


----------



## ktkelly (Apr 7, 2007)

Just did a place at the coast, where the old popcorn had been painted, using a palm sander with 60 grit paper.

I put a portable window fan in the window to suck the air out of the room (it gets REALLY dusty) and had at it with the sander.

Skim coated, prime coated, skim coated those spots I missed, prime coated them, and finish painted.

Smooth as a .....



If you're concerned about asbestos, wear a respirator and use a fan to exhaust the air from the room.


----------



## Evstarr (Nov 15, 2011)

Don't know about you all but - I dine in a dining room. The traditional dinning room - i.e. location for din making is the den or basement...


----------



## cypherx (Sep 29, 2011)

I have a small lower level foyer to do and I was thinking on two ways...
1. Get that special scraper tool designed for it for about $15
2. Demo it and just hang a new piece of drywall.

I think I'll go with option 2. The tool is at least $15... Plus all the work and dust involved, or a sheet of drywall is much cheaper and you'll have a smooth surface. It's only a 4' x 6' foyer so one sheet will do it.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

Evstarr said:


> Don't know about you all but - I dine in a dining room. The traditional dinning room - i.e. location for din making is the *den*


Would that make it the DENning room? :laughing:

DM


----------



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

The little "misting" pump sprayer often will not even come close to putting enough water on the ceiling. Very often I have had to use a garden hose with a sprayer gun attached.


----------



## chrisBC (Dec 28, 2010)

Willie T said:


> The little "misting" pump sprayer often will not even come close to putting enough water on the ceiling. Very often I have had to use a garden hose with a sprayer gun attached.


Or water through a paint sprayer..


----------



## stoner529 (Nov 12, 2010)

Sunnyatt said:


> I have used every suggested method I could find on the internet and my popcorn ceiling won't get soft enough to scrape off. I've used water/fabric softener, water/vinegar, plain water, and water/ammonia solution. Can anyone tell me what the problem might be????



Painted popcorn....Have you tried spraying small sections and trying to peel the layer of paint off first. sounds like semi gloss paint. elbow grease works great!


----------

